# New expansion team (Bobcats) Options with......



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

the Phx suns could logically end up with 3 FIRST ROUND PICKS!!!! 

iF THE cAVS MAKE THE PLAYOFFS (WHICH THEY ARE ONLY 2 1/2 GAMES OUT OF THE the final spot in the east, the suns could have 2 lottery and 1 pick in 14-15 range. 

The bobcats should work out a deal with the suns that looks like this:

The suns don't want White on their roster, and at 28 he can still make a splash as their starting center. Rumor has it the the Suns will offer White 3 mill in cash, and a 1st round pick for them to take white......

but this is my idea:


The suns (assuming they don't trade picks away before this point) offers the bobcats

White (Expansion draft)
both lottery picks ( and Cavs pick if they have it)
3 million in cash and possibly howard Eisley


The bobcats in return send the #4 pick to the suns:

This gives the Bobcats options... because they can wave white or Eisley if they don't like them after they draft them and it doesn't count against their cap. PLUS.. they will potentially get 3 picks in the top 15!!!! 

with the #4 pick your not going to find a superstar and with 3 picks in the top 15 you are going to get a formibble team of core players that can work together, and become Great

The suns do this for Cap-room and a shot at Pavel or another decent pick to add to their core!

What do ya'll think


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*who cares*

the charlotte bobcats are not going to be good until 2010 anyway. it doesn't matter what happens in this year's draft. the suns might do that though. it would benefit the bobcats if this happened.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> 
> with the #4 pick your not going to find a superstar and with 3 picks in the top 15 you are going to get a formibble team of core players that can work together


Im gonna have to disagree with you here, saying your not going to find a superstar at 4 is crazy. Rasheed Wallace was a 4th pick and KG was 5th the same year, in 96 4. Marbury 5. Allen 6. A.Walker 13. Kobe 14. Peja 15 Steve Nash, 97' 9. T-Mac, 98' 4.Jamison 5.V.Carter 9.Dirk 10 P.Pierce and so on. Charlotte is looking for a franchise player, that is why I think they will keep their pick.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: who cares*



> Originally posted by <b>ahonui2006</b>!
> the charlotte bobcats are not going to be good until 2010 anyway. it doesn't matter what happens in this year's draft. the suns might do that though. it would benefit the bobcats if this happened.


There is no way of telling when they will be good, so its no use to make assumptions. And everything matters in this years draft, this is the Bobcats first player to be chosen to the team it will be very important and will give us a little piece of what direction were heading in.


----------

